# Frame I.D. help



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 28, 2020)

I picked up this frame  along with some others. No head badge does anyone recognize it. Not the best pic sorry.Thanks in advance


----------



## all riders (Oct 29, 2020)

I think it first appeared as a Columbia Fire Arrow 1963ish--same frame was later used on Columbias with other names. Again, I think that on the early version, the twin tubes did not extend out in front of the headtube. Maybe only non-Columbia badged bikes had the extentions--not sure.  There were at least two variants of "endcaps" for the ones that did extend past the headtube.  Neat frame!


----------

